# GPUZ makes the sensors spike!



## 1stcowgirl (Aug 16, 2014)

i have asus 780ti dc2oc for 2 months now,
gpuz always showed me spiked readings for the VRM. sometimes low as -216c and high as 460c.
i thought this is normal or a bad sensor..
after testing the VRM temp using *ONLY *HWiNFO, i found out there were no spikes in reading the temps.
i have to say that when GPUZ + hwinfo are both reading the vrm temps, IN BOTH of them the reading will spike! but using only hwinfo, the reading never spike.
so im guessing this have somthing to do with gpu-z

so please check it out.
thank you.

*this is only hwinfo:*







*this is with GPU-Z _ (happen only with GPUZ and also when hwinfo is on):*


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2014)

GPU-Z alone should work fine too. The problem is that two applications are trying to read the sensors at the same time, which will cause collisions.

Maybe you are running some ASUS software in the background?


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Aug 16, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> GPU-Z alone should work fine too. The problem is that two applications are trying to read the sensors at the same time, which will cause collisions.
> 
> Maybe you are running some ASUS software in the background?



no. this started with gpuz ONLY!
just today iv tested hwinfo and found out about it (by chance)

p.s.
why did you mentioned asus software?
if someone needs ... lets say to make a fan profile, that shouldent affect gpu-z, does it?

i am running gpu-tweak for the card fans, but again... HWiNFO did not spike! _ only gpu produce these spikes


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2014)

Check if stopping/uninstalling GPU-Tweak helps


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

oh man... i just tried it. 
on the 1st startup i ran gpu-z and then started to play tribes ascend for 20 min...
it still gives me those -315 and +416.
i realy like gpu-z, been using it over 5 years now.
think ill just use hwinfo for now.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2014)

So stopping GPU-Tweak doesn't help?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 17, 2014)

its probably a minor error on gpuz's part. if your games are running fine and other monitoring apps are working i wouldn't worry to much. you could also try different versions of gpuz and see if that does anything.

or.... you could have the coolest and hottest running card on the planet. just a thought lol.


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

thank you,
i tried GPU-Z.0.7.8 and its the same,
since hwinfo does not show the same spikes i guess its not a faulty sensor (same thing was reported by other users)

here is tribes ascend after 30min. _ (only gpu-z)










also, check out the 12V tab:


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> So stopping GPU-Tweak doesn't help?


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

sorry.

no my friend, it keeps spiking.
(even browsing FF gave me the spikes).
it seems that at the milsec' the core is fired off, its being recorded as a spike.

[EDIT]
iv tried it in games and applications, it is definitely gpu-z.
what is still weird is that when gpuz is running, a spike would also register in hwinfo, but running only hwinfo, does not show any spike what so ever.


----------

